
VC using Covid to back out of SPA and crush healthcare startup - founderfirst
Israel&#x27;s TheMarker reports OrbiMed is using the COVID19 pandemic to pull out of a signed SPA. Article in Hebrew (use google translate): https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.themarker.com&#x2F;technation&#x2F;1.8842591
======
verdverm
Isolated case, Ferrum Health raised $9M just as things were getting bad a
couple months ago.

[https://ferrumhealth.com](https://ferrumhealth.com)

------
duxup
Does the SPA allow for them to get out of the deal?

